# My baby succumbed to Rage Syndrome



## VALIUM

As some of you may remeber, I was having issues my boy kenzo due to sudden aggression bursts. I lost kenzo on November 22nd,2008. He was diagnosed with Rage Syndrome. I couldn't share my feelings since then. I couldn't write the forum that I lost my baby. It is so hard to accept this fact. I was in constant denial.Now I feel ready to share this. I feel so alone, there is a huge emptiness in my life. I can't look at his pictures... Ohh god this is horrible..horibble horibble..I don't know what else to say. I'm reading alot about the dogs more than ever...Anyway guys, thanks for everyone who tried to help me in an effort to help me and my baby...

Musa


----------



## middleofnowhere

I'm sorry.


----------



## Daisy1986

I am not familar with you and your story. 

But just reading your post. I cannot imagine your pain. 

I am very sorry. I continue to have problems with one of my dogs right now. Not full blown aggression and I just cannot imagine if it was my GSD. The fear, and all the other emotions of wanting to help them. 

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## WiscTiger

Musa,

I am so sorry for your pain. I have have heard of few others with Rage Syndrome, but not many GSD's.

I know your pain is too deep right now and too painful. When you have had time to heal would you be willing to share the story from the beginning so maybe it could help someone else down the road. If and when you can, post it in the health section so we can make it part of our health index.

I am so sorry for your loss and pain.

Val


----------



## Meima

Im so sorry for your loss. I wish your heart speedy healing.


----------



## Mary Jane

This is a tragedy for you and poor Kenzo.

I'm very sorry.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

I am very sorry!!!! What a terrible tragedy for you.


----------



## Fransheska

im so sorry for your loss







hes at peace now


----------



## kleinenHain

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Brightelf

Musa, you did all that you could. You came on the forum, you went to the vet's for ideas and info-- you really tried. And all this, while going through an international move to Istanbul. I'll never forget your worrying and your questions, trying so hard to help your dog. He is at peace now. He will watch over you with the same love you gave him during his lifetime. Grimm and I are wishing you peace and comfort.


----------



## VALIUM

Of course Val, I'm willing to help anyone or educate others about my experiences about this horrible disease...Thanks


----------



## RebelGSD

I am very sorry for your loss. It is very hard to lose a young, physically healthy dog under these circumstances. I too would be interested in learing about the condition.


----------



## Chris Wild

Very sorry for your loss.











> Originally Posted By: VALIUMOf course Val, I'm willing to help anyone or educate others about my experiences about this horrible disease...Thanks


When you're ready, I'd also be very interested in hearing more about this.

We had a GSD who developed rage syndrome several years ago and had to be PTS, and I've known of a few others. Her symptoms and behavior when she acted out were quite different from what I've read in your threads about Kenzo, so I'd very much like to learn more details about your experience.


----------



## acurajane

I am so sorry this has happened. Sometimes there is no easy way to get through it other than to put one foot in front of the other. Easier said than done. I lost my Heidi from the same thing and am just now able to talk about it and its been over a yr. My prayers are with you and your family


----------



## Papanapa

I can only imagine your pain and feelings of loss. I am so sorry that you and your dog had to go through this.


----------



## DianaM

I am sorry to read this news, Musa. I as well am interested in your story. I think last you've said, a vet had Kenzo?








Kenzo.


----------



## Sashmom

Im so sorry but you must know all of us who have lost a GSD no matter what reason, can feel your PAIN.








RIP Kenzo


----------



## Ewilliams

Oh Musa, my heart hurts for you at this terrible time. I am sorry. We lost our Frank in January 2007 and the hole is still in my heart. 

I missed him in the worst way. Then, when I thought I would never have another GSD, Hans came along. Although Frank will always be my heart dog, I now have another baby to love. I am not suggesting this for you, just sharing my experience. 
I truly believe that Frank sent Hans to take care of me as he knew how much my heart was hurting. I still sleep with his collar next to my bed.

Take care. I will remember you in my prayers.


----------



## graciesmom

I am so sorry for your loss. When you are feeling up to it, do write and tell us your story.


----------



## graciesmom

I am so sorry for your loss. When you are feeling up to it, do write and tell us your story.


----------



## wolfstraum

I've never heard of a GSD with Rage Syndrome - Springers and Dobies...and it is really horrible....I am so so so sorry that you lost your boy to this...










Lee


----------



## RubyTuesday

> Quote:I couldn't share my feelings since then. I couldn't write the forum that I lost my baby. It is so hard to accept this fact. I was in constant denial.


I am so sorry. It was much the same for me when I lost Cochise, my heart&soul Sibe, to post surgical complications in July 2002. I quit talking to most of my friends b/c I knew they'd ask about him & that I'd fall apart trying to tell them. When I'd run into them, I'd make my excuses & flee b/c I can't stand to have anyone see me publicly go to pieces.

I love my family, including my other pets (dogs & cats) but losing Cochise left me literally insane with grief. I still miss him terribly, but somehow (& I don't know exactly how) getting Sam in 2006 started the healing process & getting Djibouti (my yearling) has somehow helped me return to the land of light, laughter, music & joy.

I hope there is someone to help you through the darkest hours. In my experience, animals are better grief counselors than humans by far. Gonzo, my cat, carried me through the worst of it like nobody else could.


----------



## skyizzy

Musa I am so sorry for your loss.For anyone that wants to know here is a link about this.

http://ezinearticles.com/?Unpredictable-...order&id=998912


----------



## onyx'girl

Musa, I want you to know that my sympathies are with you in the loss of Kenzo. Are you still in Turkey?


----------



## RubyTuesday

Skyizzy, there's some excellent info in the article you linked to. What a heart breaking & tragic condition this is!

Musa, you tried so hard to save your baby. I'm so sorry you weren't able to muster up a miracle for him. 

I hope it's some comfort to know how hard you tried for him. You did all that you could to save him. When that was impossible, you ultimately made the only ethical decision that was available to you. 

IF love & tears were enough, he'd still be with you.


----------



## VALIUM

Yes Jane I'm still in Turkey. I'll be back in June hopefully. I'm posting kenzo's rage syndrome in health section.


----------



## wildwolf60

I am so sorry for your loss... I just lost my baby last week, and understand the sharp pain of grief. Just know that he is at peace now and will always be with you in spirit.


----------



## shilohsmom

I too, am so sorry to hear of your loss. I know you did everything you could to help your baby and pray that now that brings some comfort to you. 
In friendship,


----------



## Anja1Blue

This is an unbelievably sad story Musa - I am so sorry for your loss. I hope that in time there will be room in your heart for another, you are a kind and caring person.. Your Kenzo is healed now, and waiting for you at the Bridge....
_____________________________________________________
Susan
Anja GSD
Conor GSD- adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - at the Bridge


----------



## Jacqui

> Originally Posted By: Chris WildVery sorry for your loss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: VALIUMOf course Val, I'm willing to help anyone or educate others about my experiences about this horrible disease...Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> When you're ready, I'd also be very interested in hearing more about this.
Click to expand...

As would I! My 2 Shepherd's are so elderley, But I would need to know more! xxx's


----------



## elsie

i'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BbyParit

So after reading the article, it seems that the syndrome itself does not kill the dog but they have to be put down? I saw that they are having neurological seizures but it never said that they pass away on thier own as a result?


----------

